# Upper Brisbane River (QLD)



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Am keen to do some freshwater fishing in my yak but have only fished the Upper Brisbane River area near Fernvale once.

So would be interested in hearing from other yak fishos interested in doing a trip over the next month or so - preferably on a Saturday or Sunday (as I work during the week).

Cheers, Gigantor


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Gday Gigantor! Long time now speak 

I'd be keen to tee up a trip with you. I was talking with Karl (YakAttack) the other day about doing another Tarpon trip in the upper reaches. Will be happy to get you along if you're interested.

Would be more than keen to do a few salt trips with you too :wink:

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Dan,

did you guys manage to get into some tarpon up there?
if so were they there in numbers or was it hard going


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Fishin_Dan,

Yeah long time no speak. Good to hear from ya too.

I did a days trip up at Twin Bridges a couple of years back with a mate in my canoe (which I sold a couple of months back). Got there before light and slowly headed down stream trolling and casting lures. Didn't get much that day, though mate got a real nice bass trolling a spinnerbait. Been keen to head back again in the kayak.

Have spent a little time camping and fishing at Wivenhoe around Capt Logan area. Lots of smelly catfish. Though they slam the poppers at nite.

So just need to start identifying some possible dates. For me it would be any Saturday or Sunday from the second-half of February onwards.

Haven't been doing much saltwater lately. Though have been out a couple of times in the yak in December down the Pine. Not a lot to report. The winds have been blowing since October.

Cheers,

Gigantor (aka Pete)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm always keen Pete, this time of year Somerset is much more enjoyable than Wivenhoe, no forkies.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Count me in if work/wife doesn't interfere with the date you set.

My weekends should be pretty clear in Feb.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Pete (And Karl, and others)

What about an overnighter to Somerset on the weekend 3rd/4th of Feb?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm easy... no, not like that.  ok, yeah like that, but that's got nothing to do with fishing! :roll: 
I've wanted to do a full moon trip over nighter at Kirkleigh for a while, so bring it on!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i might be in too guys,

il have to check with the missus when we get a more concrete date but would love to come along


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Dan, Wayne & Karl,

Have never fished Somerset before - so sounds great to me. Overnighter on 3 & 4 Feb sounds like a deal to me. Just gotta check with the social director to check that I haven't been booked out to move someone's fridge, cut someone's lawn or provide driver duties for one of her drinking adventures with the girls. But the dates look good from where I sit.

What would be the rough plan for 3 & 4 Feb?

Have any of you chaps done an early morning trip to Scarborough Reefs? Am intending to give 'em a hit once I get another sounder.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm interested


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I would suggest getting up there saturday morning, set up camp, and those that want to hit the water straight away can, providing it's not getting too hot, drink a few beers and have a relaxing lunch, maybe an arvo nanna nap, then try to gather some bait down on the bank (I think I know where to get shrimp and blue claw) and a quick arvo fish, then early dinner and bed, get up at about 3am and get on the water while it's still dark, but with good moon and fish into the morning sunday, then those that need to travel can get away reasonably early if they want to, I'd probably stay another night if I can, maybe friday night and gather a heap of bait so there's plenty when you lot arrive.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Gigantor said:


> Dan, Wayne & Karl,
> 
> Have never fished Somerset before - so sounds great to me. Overnighter on 3 & 4 Feb sounds like a deal to me. Just gotta check with the social director to check that I haven't been booked out to move someone's fridge, cut someone's lawn or provide driver duties for one of her drinking adventures with the girls. But the dates look good from where I sit.
> 
> ...


Pete,

I've only fished Somerset once before, and didn't do very well, so I'm not the one to have ideas :lol: Karl seems to have it sussed well though, so am more than happy to follow his lead

As for Scarby Reefs, I'm heading out there Saturday morning I think for an attempt at some Squire... Give me a yell if you want to come as well. Probably hoping to be on the water about 4ish.... (Will PM you my mobile)



YakAtak said:


> I would suggest getting up there saturday morning, set up camp, and those that want to hit the water straight away can, providing it's not getting too hot, drink a few beers and have a relaxing lunch, maybe an arvo nanna nap, then try to gather some bait down on the bank (I think I know where to get shrimp and blue claw) and a quick arvo fish, then early dinner and bed, get up at about 3am and get on the water while it's still dark, but with good moon and fish into the morning sunday, then those that need to travel can get away reasonably early if they want to, I'd probably stay another night if I can, maybe friday night and gather a heap of bait so there's plenty when you lot arrive.


Karl - Sounds good to me! Whats the deal with the campsites though? Also costs involved


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Dan & Karl,

The boss has given me the OK to go fishing on 3 & 4 Feb. So I'm in. Thanks, Karl, for the outline, which sounds perfect. I'd probably come up Saturday morning and leave sometime Sunday arvo. I've got a couple of shrimp traps and can bring those (if needed). Can we also get SIP permits near to the camping site? Or should we get them online before 3 Feb?

Dan, Can't do Scarby this Saturday sadly. I'll PM both of you my mobile as well for future reference.

I might also have a mate that I yak with that may also be interested in joining us at Somerset. I'll let you know if he's a goer.

Looking forward to the Somerset trip.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Just get the SIP online Pete. Took about 3 days to get it sent to me

Also - Make sure you photocopy it smaller & laminate it, so you can keep a copy in your wallet :wink:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Dan. Will do.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll call Kirkleigh kiosk and get all the details 

OK, Camping is $10 per person, per night, a bit more if you want a powered site and you'll be a long way from where I want to camp ie. right on the water. 
SIP is available from the kiosk which opens at 7.30am and open till 5.30 I think.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Nah, lets camp right on the water. Paris Hilton advised that she can't make the trip - so no need for a powered site.

Will we need to pre-book & pay for the camping sites in advance????

Are we all bringing our own tents?

Is it a safe bet to just get the SIP at the Kiosk when we get there? I only ask as I had the issue once at Wivenhoe where their permit book had runout and they couldn't give me one.

To All: How many are there of us doing this trip???? I note that JD & WayneD identified their interest. Who are confirmed definites???

YakAtak, Thanks for all your advice and help. Much appreciated.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll definitely be there.
Pete, if you are thinking of doing a bit of freshwater fishing, I recommend just getting a yearly SIP for $35 and you can pay for it by CC on the DPI&F site here
https://www.smartservice.qld.gov.au/AQ/ ... m?formID=3
and you can just print it out straight away if you have a printer. 
I don't think they have set sites as such, you can grab a 'barrel' for a fire and put it where you want it. I've see people camped right next to the water near the old swimming bay. That's the go I reckon, nice gentle sloping grassy bank. 
I reckon we all just bring our own tents as no one wants to sleep too close to me. (ask John/fishinswing )
Pete, I'll call you tonight for a chin wag mate.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> no one wants to sleep too close to me.


Too right! I'll be sleeping in a locked fourby! :shock:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

YakAtak,

Yeah thought about the yearly permit. How many dams can you use it for?

I was originally a license holder at North Pine Dam (Lake Samsonvale) until they shut it down when the water level got too low. So really have been playing in the salt since.

The camping arrangement sounds fine to me. Will bring a tent for myself. I just hope the walls are sufficent to sheld me from your noise? Might also bring some ear-plugs.

No worries. Talk to ya tonite. Do you want my landline number? Want to make sure I bring appropriate tackle.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

mobile is fine mate, if it drags on too much well we'll see 

Re: Dams covered by SIP, go to the link in my earlier post and click on the link that says "Fishing in Qld dams? You need a Permit." and it lists all the dams that it covers.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

alrighty then.

Done.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

hey guys

im also interested.

The somerset idea sounds great but I would love to fish the river some time.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

The weekend in question might be a struggle for me guys. Spending 4 days on Lenthalls the weekend before. Will ask SWMBO for some "Wayne time". Overnighter unlikely but maybe early Sunday OK.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

OK, this trip needs a thread of it's own, I'll have a crack at it tonight. The brisbane river trip is definitely a go at some stage too, just may require a bit of recon to sort out the best location and camp site if required.


----------

